# Crappie Spawn / Lake Lavon, White Rock Lake, Lake Ray Hubbard



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, its that time of year now to hit the shallows. Crappie are starting to move in the shallows from 1-3ft of water. I will start booking trips next week, after i get all my previous client a chance to book me for the slabs 1st, then future client can book me. Last year was a great year with some days over 100 caught per trip. We will be fishing out of my one-man pontoon boats and wading places that are untouchable for boats and bankers. Plus we will go to places you can get to in the future on your own and I will make sure you will be able to do this on your own the very next day! 
With crappie being one of the best tasting freshwater fish, you'll definitely want to learn these techniques so you can easily bring in buckets of crappie. 
Crappie Fishing Basics
The first thing you should know about crappie is that they are a schooling fish. So when you find one, often you can fish several out of the same location. But not only are crappie a schooling a fish, but they are also a small, panfish fish with very very very fragile mouths. Therefore, they aren't going to put up much of a fight (unless you catch a 2-3 plus pound whopper), and if you set the hook too hard, you could tear the hook out of the crappie's mouth, which happens a lot! Also, because crappie are in the panfish family, their mouths are very small, and you'll need to gear down your rigs when you go after them, or they simply won't be able to get there mouth around the bait, and you'll lose lots of fish.

Where to Find Crappie
Finding crappie depends on the time of year and conditions. During the spring crappie spawn, you'll find them in very shallow areas, perhaps even as shallow as a foot or two of water as the water temps reach 60 degrees. The structure will typically be a slow, sloping bottom, without many points or drop offs that would trigger ambushments from other game fish. Also, the area will likely be a cove or other wind and current protected area with lots of cover. Submerged tree branches and bulrushes, rocks, tires, tree stumps, brush piles, any kind of structure with some sandy bottom areas in between are great locations for crappie schools.
Crappie Fishing Bait
Probably the best live bait to use are small minnows. Get them in 1 to 2 inch sizes, and hook them through the upper and lower lip. -But you can cover way more water with jigs.
Crappie lures are my favorite way to go. You can use small spinnerbaits and crankbaits, but the best option for catching the crappie are jigs. For beginners, stick with white, yellow and chartreuse colored jigs. If the water clarity is really low, try some darker colors like black, purple or dark orange.
Some Crappie Fishing Tactics
Crappie aren't very fast fish, and because of their schooling tendencies, probably the most widely used method to catch them is "jigging". This is mostly effective when using crappie jigs, where you select an area to fish, drop your jig(s), and bounce them up and down at the depth your fish finder shows the fish to be in. This will keep the bait in the strike zone for a good length of time, and entice the fish. Or you can use the jig and bobber method as well.
If you are fishing live bait, you may also put them under a bobber, or drop them to the bottom, and then slowly raise them up to try and find the depth that the crappie are located in. Once you find the depth, adjust your rig to keep your bait at that same level.

-A couple pics from last years spawn!

















































*Here in Texas, Crappie- Blacks and Whites:*
25 Crappie per person
10 inch minimum length
Operation Game Thief <---click for info on illegal activities and what you can do to help stop poaching!
*Game Wardens Direct Numbers *
*(that work Rowlett Creek):*
*Martin- 214-886-4074*
*Todd- 214-471-2846*
*Sergio- 972-754-2934**Fishing Tackle I Recommend:*
- 4-6 Pound Fluorocarbon Fishing Line.
- Crank Baits, Jigs, and Minnows.
- Polarized Glasses.
- 7-12 Foot Medium Action Rod 
- Spinning Reel
- A Cooler With Ice, To Transport Fish
- Stringer
- Fishing License 
( some people have other opinions )
*Guided Trips:*
*(Fly Fishing, Lure Fishing, Or Bait Fishing)*
*- $150/Half Day for up to 2 anglers. $75 each additional angler.*
*- $250/Whole Day for up to 2 anglers. $75 each additional angler.*
*- All tackle provided if needed.*
*- AM trips are sun-up till 12pm*
*- PM trips are 1pm till dark.*
*- FISH GUARANTEE--> If you don't Catch a fish or don't learn anything, Don't Pay! ( Has yet to happen :woot: )*
*- Private Message me, call me, Email me, or go to my website and click on "Book at Trip" to schedule a guided trip with me. All my information is below. You can use this thread to see if someone will split a trip with you if needed. just ask if anyone would like to split with you and im sure there will be lots of people that will!*

-This Crappie Fishing is Addictive! Feel The THUMP!
















Above are the One-Man Pontoon boats we will be fishing out of.

-Fish Gaurenteed!


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

These lakes are located within 5-20 miles of downtown Dallas. Reports will be posted as we catch them.


----------

